# Not again !!!



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, I am 43. I have been taking HRT since 99 and it really helps me. I had had alot of irregular bleeding, long periods ect among other syptoms of perimenoapuse. I started my period this month on time as usual. Went the normal days. Then stopped and then I started back up again. Grrrr. It is still going. I started taking my Estratest HS again but now I wonder what I should do. I am going to call my doctor tomorrow. I go back in Augest to have a pap test retaken because of abnormal results. This is so frustrating. My IBS is acting up too. Just more pain on my left side mostly or I guess that is what it is.Then I found out the other day my mom Took Nortulin when preg with me. Which might be DES which I am still checking into. I was supposed to stop miscarriaged but I was born three months early so who knows. I dont want to take HRT if she did take that. Thanks for listening. Snowdove


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Snowdove, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi Linda, Thank you. I am feeling a little better. Just very tired.


----------

